# PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2017)

*PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Hallo Zusammen

Ursprünglich habe ich für diesen Herbst/Winter eigentlich geplant, meinen PC komplett neu aufzubauen.
Da mir die Leistung noch bei weitem reicht, habe ich mir gedacht, nur noch eine neue GPU und etwas mehr RAM zu holen.

Jedoch ein ärgernis bleibt.

Ich bin mit der Lautstärke meines Rechners überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Die Daten finden sich in der Signatur.

Ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher, ob ich ein neues Gehäuse nehmen soll.
Die Lufteinläse und ausläse sind jeweils nur auf einer Seite, was in meinen Augen, nicht den Perfekten Airflow macht, da sich die Hitze etwas im Deckel staut.
Ggf. reichen auch nur neue Lüfter, sind sowiso nur die Originalen.

Die Raijintek hat extrem laute Lüfter ab Werk. Jedoch würde ich die gerne wechseln, da bei mir das Wasser immer schneller Verdunstet und das Plexi scheinbar sehr schnell altern soll.

Da mir aber die Optik einer AIO gefällt, würde ich wohl bei sowas bleiben..


Was kann ich alles Optimieren um meinen PC zu Optimierem mit Luft und Lautstärke.

Die Grafikkarte wird sowiso bald ersetzt, da die einen Lagerschaden an einem Lüfter hat.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Mach doch einfach mal ein Foto vom Rechner, sag, was für Lüfter wo eingebaut sind, zeig uns Deine Lüfterkurven und wir können optimieren


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Das Gehäuse soll Lautstärketechnisch eigentlich nicht so schlecht sein (NZXT H440 wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Kannst ja die lauten Lüfter durch BeQuiet oder Noiseblocker (Eloop für den Radiator)  Lüfter ersetzten.
Mit einer neuen Leisen GPU + leisen Lüftern sollte sich dein Problem lösen lassen.


----------



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach mal ein Foto vom Rechner, sag, was für Lüfter wo eingebaut sind, zeig uns Deine Lüfterkurven und wir können optimieren



Foto kann ich gegen Abend machen

3 Lüfter in der Front (Originale vom Gehäuse / noName?) / 3x 120mm / Kühle Luft wird ins Gehäuse geblasen
1 Lüfter auf der Rückseite (Original vom Gehäuse / noName?) / 1x 140mm / Warme Luft hinten raus
Am Deckel den Radiator mit 2 Original Lüftern von Rajintek. / 2x 120mm/ Warme Luft oben raus

Lüfter laufen mit vollen 12V. Lautstärketechnisch wäre das vertragbar. Trotzdem bläst es hinten kaum raus. 
Wenn ich jedoch den Frontdeckel wegmache und das Staubgitter, dann kommt doch schon einiges mehr Luft raus.

Temperaturen wären auch OK wenn der Frontdeckel und das Staubgitter dran sind. Sobald ich aber die Lüfter auf nur 7V stelle, staut sich die Hitze extrem an im Gehäuse und Temps schiessen in die höhe.
Deshalb auch meine Überlegung zu einem neuen Gehäuse mit einem besseren Airflow, da dies bei dem Gehäuse laut Tests auch nicht so toll ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Stimmt, Gehäusefront und Deckel sind bei diesem Gehäuse recht restriktiv.
Da würde dann wirklich ein neues Gehäuse helfen.


----------



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Welche Gehäuse haben einen guten Airflow?
Bzw. was kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Lüfter laufen mit vollen 12V. .


Und mit welcher Drehzahl drehen sie dann? 800, 1500, oder 3000U/min?
Wir sind hier nur am Rätzelraten. Wie soll man etwas verbessern, was 
man nicht kennt?

Gut gedämmte Gehäuse sind in der Regel nicht leise. Sie dämpfen HDDs
und elektronische Störgeräusche, erhöhen aber die Luftgeräusche. Ein
gutes offenes Gehäuse mit guten Komponenten  bekommt man dagegen
ziemlich lautlos hin. Dazu muss man aber in Ruhe den Ursachen auf den
Grund gehen und hier den Lüfter 100U/min höher regeln und dort 100U/min 
weiter runter. Gerade Gehäuselüfter und Grafikkartenlüfter sind immer im
Zusammenspiel zu betrachten.

Ich wollte nicht in Deiner Signatur Suchspiele veranstalten, ein paar übersichtliche
Informationen machen die Beratung erheblich effektiver. Was für eine Grafikkarte
hast Du? Vermutlich eine R9-290 von Asus? Alleine die macht Krach wie ein Tornado

Ich rate jetzt mal, dass es diesesGehäuse ist, es gibt davon viele Varianten
NZXT H440 schwarz/grün, Acrylfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M3) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Wenn Du sechs Lüfter installiert hast, wo ist das Problem? Wenn es zu laut ist,
reduzier die Drehzahl, wenn es zu warm ist, nimm Lüfter mit höherer Förderung.
Gute Gehäuse gibt es z.B. von Fractal Design, dein Gehäuse bietet aber alles, was
man braucht. Deine Sechs Lüfter sollten mit 600U/min ausreichend Luftstrom
erzeugen. Da sind alle leise. 

Hier findet mal alles entscheidende für 140mm Lüfter: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016
Und hier einen der besten Tests für 120mm Lüfter:  Comparatif de 40 ventilateurs 120mm PWM - HardWare.fr

Was ist jetzt genau Dein Problem?


----------



## End0fSeven (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Drehzahl drehen sie dann? 800, 1500, oder 3000U/min?
> Wir sind hier nur am Rätzelraten. Wie soll man etwas verbessern, was
> man nicht kennt?
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir für deinen ausführlichen Text.

Habe heute noch etwas rumgespielt.
Denn Airflow konnte ich doch um einiges verbessern, wenn den Staubfilter von der Front wegnehme. Der hat ein so starkes Geflecht, dass das nicht wirklich viel durchkommt.
Staubmässig sollte es auch nicht das Problem werden, da der PC sowieso auf dem Tisch ist.
Somit konnte ich die Drehzahl etwas senken.

Deshalb muss ich nur noch zwei Lüfter wechseln und zwar die des Radiators. Sind noch die Originalen. Die würden auch eine Drehzahl von 3000 rpm mitmachen. Konnte die jedoch nochmals ein gutes Stück runter regeln.
Da werde ich jedoch die Silent Wings 3 PWM kaufen, somit dürfte der Radiator auch schön Kühl bleiben bei besserem Luftdurchsatz in niedrigen Drehzahlen.


Klar, das Gehäuse hat 6 Lüfter, jedoch mache ich mir bei den Luftauslässen sorgen, da halt da nicht viel Platz ist. Sprich, die Lüfter könnten mehr abführen, wenn die direkt und gerade raus pusten könnten.
Aber ich bin soweit zufrieden, Temps sind im grünen Bereich.

Die verlinkte GPU existiert nicht mehr, ich habe eine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. Bei der ist leider der eine Lüfter Defekt, habe mir da aber jetzt einen neuen Bestellt, somit dürfte das dann auch bald der Vergangenheit angehören.

Beim nächsten PC werde ich aber mehr auf das Gehäuse achten, vor allem bei den Auslässen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> ....Den Airflow konnte ich doch um einiges verbessern, wenn den Staubfilter von der Front wegnehme. Der hat ein so starkes Geflecht, dass das nicht wirklich viel durchkommt....


Das sind immer genau die offenen Fragen, wenn man ein Gehäuse betrachtet. Meine billigen Gehäuse früher hatten oft dünne Schaumstoffmatten. Filtert perfekt, kommt aber kaum Luft durch. Mein aktuelles Fractal R5 hat ein grobmaschiges Netz, die Luft geht perfekt durch, aber es filtert viel schlecher. Es ist darum immer ein Zielkonflikt. Freu Dich über Deinen sauberen Rechner.

So sieht es bei Fractalrechner aus: Bild 1.18, 1.19, 1.20
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob man wirklich über 50,-€ für minimal bessere Lüfter ausgibt. Förderleistung geht immer mit "Krach" einher. Die Flügelgeometrie und sonstiger Gimmeck wie Riffeln, Rillen, dreifach genoppte Lager,  kann das nur minimal entschärfen, wir reden bei Lüftern von kleinen Unterschieden unterhalb von 50% "Krach pro Förderleistung". Da sind in der Regel x/- 100U/min Drehzahl die Unterschiede. Man darf darum von neuen Lüftern, so die alten nicht schleifen, klackern brummen und dröhnen, zuviel verlangen. Die meisten heutigen Lüfter sind auf hervoragendem Niveau, vergleiche ich e smit Quirlen in Laptops oder uralt Rechnern.

Viel Spaß beim Optimieren

*Nachtrag:*


End0fSeven schrieb:


> Die verlinkte GPU existiert nicht mehr, ich habe eine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. .


Hast Du schon bestellt, oder willst Du noch? Es lohnt immer ordentlicxhr gute Lüfter zu kaufen, je nach Kühlkörpergröße 80, 92 oder 120mm
Einfach die Abdeckung mit den Lüfter abbauen und schauen, was es für ein Anschluss an der Grafikkarte ist. Es gibt 5-Pin und 4-Pin. Den Adapter
bestellt man, dazu passende Lüfter nach Abmaßen und dann die Lüfter mit Kabelstrapsen fest pappen. Hier zwei Beispiele von mir:
üblicher VGA Adapter 4-Pin: Gelid VGA PWM Adapter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bilder:
Umbau GTX 970 siehe Beitrag 76: Umbau einer GTX 970 Phantom Grafikkarte auf im Kühler  integrierte  92mm Noctua Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Umbau GTX 970 auf 2 x 92mm Lüfter von Noctua mit 15mm Tiefe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: Zotac GTX 980TI AMP mit 2 x 120mm und 25mm Tiefe anstatt 3 x 92mm mit 15mm Tiefe


----------



## End0fSeven (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Guten Abend

So, hab mich mal an das Experiment Grafikkarten Umbau gewagt.
Habe auf Ricardo 5 Silent Wings 2 PWM ersteigern können.

Ja, die Karte hatte nen 3 Pin.
Habe es mir aber sehr einfach gemacht. Beim kaputten Lüfter, das Kabel  abgeschnitten und mir dann ein Y-Kabel Zusammengelötet mit dem RPM  Signal auch. Daran die Silent Wings, läuft perfekt!

Die Grafikkarte ist sogar 7-10 Grad Kühler als mit dem Originalen. Gut,   liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass ich neue WLP (MX-4) draufgetan habe.   Die alte war auch schon gut trocken.

Den Radiator habe ich dann auch zugleich mit den Silent Wings ausgestattet.
Der PC ist merklich leiser, auch unter Last, kaum ein Unterschied.

Leider ist es halt so, wenn das Case komplett zu ist, das die CPU gut  10-12 Grad wärmer wird. (Prime95 + Heaven Benchmark nach 30 Minuten ca.  75°C / GPU 62°C) Die Luftauslässe sind halt echt mikrig für den  Radiator. Aber denke das ist im Grünen Bereich.

Bilder, siehe Anhang.

Fazit: Hat spass gemacht so ein Umbau zu machen. Ganz unerfahren bin ich ja im PC Bereich nicht, jedoch habe ich micht noch nicht so oft an solche Umbauten gewagt. Ich werde es aber in Zukunft eher in erwägung ziehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



			
				End0fSeven schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


Schön, dass es geklappt hat. Die Anschlüsse umzubauen, ist in der Tat der einfachste Weg. 
Jetzt muss man nur noch die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bekommen...


----------



## micindustries (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Starke Aktion. Gefällt mir gut, vor allem die saubere Arbeit. Man sieht keine losen Kabel o.ä.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silers (21. November 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*

Vieleicht ist auch dein Netzteil sehr laut.


----------



## micindustries (21. November 2017)

*AW: PC muss leiser! (inkl. CPU Kühler)*



Silers schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist auch dein Netzteil sehr laut.


Das Problem wurde vor knapp vier Wochen gelöst  Und es war nicht das Netzteil

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

